# Guys putting on sunscreen?



## vejichan (Apr 25, 2017)

Well is it necessary?


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Apr 25, 2017)

? if you don't mind skin cancer and getting wrinkly/sunspot covered faster sure, don't wear sunscreen. Otherwise everyone should wear it.


----------



## Hollowway (Apr 25, 2017)

Yeah, wtf, of course!


----------



## cwhitey2 (Apr 25, 2017)

Hollowway said:


> Yeah, wtf, of course!



Yeah!!!






Have you ever been in the sun bro?


----------



## TedEH (Apr 25, 2017)

You may be too cool for sunscreen, but sunburns don't care how cool you are.

...and by cool, I mean popularity, not temperature.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Apr 25, 2017)

I tan up really well and basically never burn, even when I've been in hawaii or mexico, but I still put sunscreen on just so I won't look like a crusty guido from the jersey shore later in my life.


----------



## bostjan (Apr 25, 2017)

Yes.


----------



## bpprox22 (Apr 25, 2017)

Yes

\thread


----------



## questin (Apr 25, 2017)

I got a 2nd degree burn for not wearing sunscreen while boating one day. Blisters grew and blew up like bubbles on my back. If that sounds cool to you, by all means, don't wear sunscreen.


----------



## High Plains Drifter (Apr 25, 2017)

... and a legitimate NGD post doesn't even get a single positive reply. Man I must be a turd lol.


----------



## thraxil (Apr 25, 2017)

It's not necessary if you never leave your house.

Honestly, I live in the UK though so I barely ever see the sun. But if I do, I need all the protection I can get.


----------



## MFB (Apr 26, 2017)

Hollowway said:


> Yeah, wtf, of course!



Seriously, I don't get how this is up for discussion?

I just got a fairly bad sunburn on the top of my head and nose over Easter when I was out for a few hours during a cookout, and it'll probably be totally gone by this weekend - all which could've been prevented if I hadn't thought, "Well it's April (but still in the mid-80's), I won't need sunscreen!"


----------



## extendedsolo (Apr 26, 2017)

Get your first really bad sunburn where it hurts to put on a shirt and you can't sleep because it's so painful. I've been on many vacations near the equator and the sun is no joke, even more so if you are fair skinned.


----------



## MFB (Apr 26, 2017)

extendedsolo said:


> Get your first really bad sunburn where it hurts to put on a shirt and you can't sleep because it's so painful. I've been on many vacations near the equator and the sun is no joke, even more so if you are fair skinned.



80% of my genetics is from Northern Europe - Sweden, Germany, little bit of Irish, etc... so I'm checking all the fair skinned boxes. I went to the Bahamas one year, burned through a whole can of SPF80 (might've even been 100) and still walked away with 2nd degree sunburns - couldn't lift my arms to put on a shirt because it happened while jet-skiing.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Apr 26, 2017)

I'm like one of those albino cave shrimp. If i'm in the sun for long at all, i look like a red crab.


----------



## USMarine75 (Apr 26, 2017)

Dafuq?


----------



## Hollowway (Apr 26, 2017)

High Plains Drifter said:


> ... and a legitimate NGD post doesn't even get a single positive reply. Man I must be a turd lol.



 We're definitely a weird bunch here!


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Apr 26, 2017)

We all ought to be up in here roasting the OP worse than the sun would roast him.


----------



## Lasik124 (Apr 27, 2017)

You've made a lot of strange threads here friend, but this one takes it.


----------



## bpprox22 (Apr 27, 2017)

Lasik124 said:


> You've made a lot of strange threads here friend, but this one takes it.



bpprox22 likes this


----------



## Drew (Apr 27, 2017)

Lasik124 said:


> You've made a lot of strange threads here friend, but this one takes it.



This.  

If I'm just going to be out in the sun for short periods of time I don't bother, but any long exposure (and I'm a road cyclist, so I can be out in the sun 4-6 hours at a time routinely) I definitely try to remember to put it on. Otherwise, I'll get COOKED.  

Sometimes I forget - this January, I was in Chile for a week, and on the walk from our hotel in Valparaiso to the beach I figured I could just wait till I was on the beach. I dind't account on it being an hour and a half walk in direct, equatorial sun, and I was pretty red by the time we got there. I spent the rest of the week alternating between sunscreen and moisturizing lotion to (futilely, as it turned out) try to prevent peeling.


----------



## MikeH (Apr 27, 2017)

Why the hell is this a thread?


----------



## vejichan (Apr 27, 2017)

So I guess I'm the odd one out. I don't put on sunscreen at all. Unless I head to the beach but then I rarely go to the beach. Also I'm not in the sun so much. If you count..walking to the train station which is 2 min from my house and from the station to work is about 5 min on foot. So you guys are telling me it's part of your daily routine.. brush your teeth And put on sunscreen?


----------



## Grindspine (Apr 28, 2017)

vejichan said:


> Well is it necessary?



My morning job involves cutting sections of tissue so that a doctor can verify complete removal of skin cancer.

I generally work on about thirty cases of skin cancer per week.

Yes, sunscreen is necessary.


----------



## Lasik124 (Apr 28, 2017)

vejichan said:


> So I guess I'm the odd one out. I don't put on sunscreen at all. Unless I head to the beach but then I rarely go to the beach. Also I'm not in the sun so much. If you count..walking to the train station which is 2 min from my house and from the station to work is about 5 min on foot. So you guys are telling me it's part of your daily routine.. brush your teeth And put on sunscreen?



I think it would depend on your lifestyle or what you do for a living really. I'm sure most people don't everyday.

I can't remember the last time I put on sunscreen because I don't work in the sun and am never in it for extended periods of time. I think its a good thing to do if either are the case though.


----------



## Hollowway (Apr 28, 2017)

This thread is quickly becoming my safe space.  

And vejichan, I would assume that most of us only put sunscreen on if we're going to be outside to a significant amount of time. Like, if I'm going to be outside playing sports or running or at the beach, then sunscreen goes on. If I'm outside for like 15 minutes during the day to go get lunch or whatever, no way I'm gonna bother with it.


----------

